# Anfänger Corel 11 Problem beim Skalieren



## DJTrancelight (6. Dezember 2005)

Hi, 

Ich habe euch hier mein Problemfall angehängt. Wie kann ich es verhindern, dass bei Aktivierung von "mit Bild skalieren" plötzlich die Grafik löchrig wird?
Kontur ist auf "schwarz" Stärke 8.0 eingestellt.

Besten Dank für eure Antwort.

bye
DJ Trancelight


----------



## möp (6. Dezember 2005)

Moin,

erstelle dein Logo so wie du es haben willst. Zum schluss wandelst du die Umrisse in Flächen um und lösche dann die Umrisse (sieht man am besten in der Strichansicht).

Das Problem mit den Konturen ist folgendes: Konturen behalten ihre Stärke beim skalieren, daraus ergibt sich, dass beim größer skalieren das Verhältnis zwischen Fläche und Umriss flöten geht.

mfg
möp

ps. Die Sache mit den ausgefrazten Kanten liegt warscheinlich an deinen Einstellungen der Kontur.


----------



## DJTrancelight (7. Dezember 2005)

Das mit der Strichansicht ist ein prime Tip!
Danke dir!


----------

